# What Bulbs?



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

I just bought a current fixture for my 29 gallon. It is a single bulb and its 65w. Wht kind of bubl would i replace it with as it was used for sw.

Will it be good for a planted tank and can i grow HC in it with no CO2 added?

thnks in advance


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

also if i keep tht light fixture on (65w) will i need a chiller? My house temp is about 73 in summer, i live in ny and my tank is far away from a window. ty


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, any bulb in the 6500k-10000k(white) will be fine. Just make sure you get the square pin type. I'm gonna assume you have the square pin, usually 65w=square and 55w=straight. I don't see you growing hc though, I just find that hc loves co2 or excel. Excel on a 29gal may get expensive though. As for the chiller part, sorry can't help you out with that one.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

im gonna have flourite as my gravel so can i grow some type of grass plant?

(thnks for answer)


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, dhg and mm can be grown without co2. You might wanna try those.


----------



## JustinQ (Jul 23, 2009)

Current makes a 96 watt CF bulb that is half 6700K and have 10000K. I use that and I find it balances the color pretty well, and the plants like it. You can order that bulb from Big Al's:

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...1747/cl0/currentusa96wattdualdaylightpcbulb34


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Vadimshevchuk said:


> also if i keep tht light fixture on (65w) will i need a chiller? My house temp is about 73 in summer, i live in ny and my tank is far away from a window. ty


No, I there is a fan for it and 73 in the summer is not thing. Here in Seattle summer just get really hot like 89 in the house. Most of the people here do not have AC in the house. Plants, fish and shrimps are all okay.

T.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Vadimshevchuk said:


> I just bought a current fixture for my 29 gallon. It is a single bulb and its 65w. Wht kind of bubl would i replace it with as it was used for sw.
> 
> Will it be good for a planted tank and can i grow HC in it with no CO2 added?
> 
> thnks in advance


What kind of SW bulb that came with it? If that is 10000k clear you still can use it. HC need CO2 and even you have CO2 one 65watt is not enough... they grow bad looking and easy to flow cause the roots always in bad shape. I had the same thing so I end up moding the lamp for another 65w.


----------

